

Microsoft Surface RT: The Sad Treadmill Of Overhyped Expectations - champman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/microsoft-surface-rt-the-sad-treadmill-of-overhyped-expectations/

======
jimmybrite
Ok that's it, unsubbing from HN, and I'm no ms fanboy either.

